# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Internet Browser Security Test (Is your internet browser vulnerable?)

## Ultima Weapon

* SCANIT  Browser Security Test*

New browser testing engine! Including 12 brand-new tests for vulnerabilities in Internet Explorer, Mozilla, Opera, Flash and QuickTime. 

* Careful! The test will try to crash your browser! Close all other browser windows before starting and bookmark this page. If your browser crashes during the test, restart it and return to this page. It will show which vulnerability crashed your browser and offer you to continue the test or view the results.* 

http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/


*Jason's Toolbox
Browser Security Tests*

Even if you run a firewall, keep your virus definitions updated, and don't run attachments that are e-mailed to you, you may still be at risk. Browser vulnerabilities can allow intruders into your system or allow your private data to be read just by viewing a webpage. What follows are a series of browser security tests to see whether you are vulnerable. You can either start at the beginning and run through them all, or jump to a test by using the table of contents.

http://www.jasons-toolbox.com/BrowserSecurity/



 Browsercheck



http://www.heise-security.co.uk/services/browsercheck/

----------


## XP user

> bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/
> jasons-toolbox.com/BrowserSecurity/


Nice tests, but most patched browsers will pass them. In real on-line attacks, however, not the browser itself, but its plug-ins and add-ons are attacked. That's where on-line infection comes from.

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

And this test is easy. Ii won't come behind my browser. My av doesnt ahve to do a thing

----------


## ScratchyClaws

my SeaMonkey failed only 1 test... because of old adobe player (I wonder why it never warned me about it)... anyway updated and now everything's passed.
btw, using uncommon brouser is a kind of protection too

----------


## Intelligent

Nice tests.
I have 2 browser crashes  :Smiley: 



> In real on-line attacks, however, not the browser itself, but its plug-ins and add-ons are attacked.


Yep.Also infection comes from java-applets,ActiveX objects...  :Smiley:

----------


## Sjoeii

> Nice tests.
> I have 2 browser crashes 
> 
> Yep.Also infection comes from java-applets,ActiveX objects...


Which browser used?

----------


## XP user

> Nice tests.
> I have 2 browser crashes


Let me take a guess: with Opera?

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

> Let me take a guess: with Opera?
> 
> Paul


Why would you think that Paul?

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Why would you think that Paul?


I dont understand Opera should be better than Firefox at default settings. :Huh: 
Firefox passed all two tests with no addons like no script.

----------


## Sjoeii

I believe Opera is better on default. But Firefox is more tweakable

----------


## Intelligent

> Which browser used?


Old unpatched-Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.1)



> Let me take a guess: with Opera?


No,no.Opera works-perfectly  :Smiley: 

I'm updating  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> Old unpatched-Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.1)


Ha, ha... I thought you had an old version of Opera running... 
An old unpatched Firefox is NOT a good idea, especially if you don't have NoScript installed...

Paul

----------


## Intelligent

> if you don't have NoScript installed...


I have this one installed  :Smiley:  I've switched off it and begun testing  :Smiley: 
With NoScript i have no crashes.

----------


## XP user

While we are testing our browsers, maybe someone would like to test this harmless Java-exploit:
Introduction
Java+JavaScript
Java Only.
Doesn't work on my computer - I removed Java a long time ago...

Paul

----------

